# Bomb.



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Veeral, all of these group buys you've done for members and all the kind passes, etc... Man, you're going overboard, we might need to have an intervention.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, go get 'em buddy!!!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

everyone grab some :ss QUICK! Run to the bunker! 

Destruction, I love it, can't wait. :tu


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think someone is in serious danger with this one!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Top Secret!?!?!? Maaaan, someone's gonna get it bad.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I can vouch for Veeral as a mad bomber, he's not a man to be messed with!

You really do go above and beyond the call of duty V, you are a great brother!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Look out fellow BOTL's, Veerals gonna get ya!!!!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Sweet mother of God! I've seen some of the past destruction left behind. Craters where mailboxes used to be, sides of homes completely ripped off, limbs strewn about the front lawn. OH THE HUMANITY!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good thing I am safe!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

You guys are great fun...enjoying all the carnage lately. This will be fun to watch... opcorn:


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Great guy... Got my first #77's from him


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

teaser pic of the cigars. enjoy!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Ohh, I love that smoke!!!!!!! One of my top 3 all time!! What a lucky SOB!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

The best part is that no one knows when this thing is going out or when its going to land!!! It's gobs do some damage, that's for sure!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

teaser pic is Awesome.
love seeing carnage!!!!


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see this one...


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

This is great. A blind bomb. It only adds to the suspense.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Batista30 said:


>


*
It's not nice to hell this in a crowded place------


Batista30 said:



teaser pic of the cigars. enjoy!

Click to expand...

*


Batista30 said:


>


*Or is it Fire!!!!*


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> teaser pic of the cigars. enjoy!


maybe I'm alone on this, but I've never cared for the third stick from the left. It just starts off flat, a little bit of goodness, then it quickly turns and finishes bitter.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Package weight 4 ounces?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

4 ounces huh... interesting. Nice teaser btw... Thought you fell off the Earth after you posted it!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dc # 0310 1230 0000 1567 3480


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

looks like you kilt the


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So I am sitting at work today and my desk phone rings, Front Desk....WTF!?!

Excuse me Mr. Peterson but you have a package waiting for you, wait! WHAT?!?

So as I am walking to the front desk I see Duct Tape and various I <3 Duct Tape pictures taped around the box...first thought.. HOW THE HELL DID THEY GET MY WORK ADDRESS, second thought......THERE IS NO MAIL TODAY how did this get here!!?!

I tried to run and warn the front desk guard but it was too late! The box exploded and BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM the entire building is gone!

Pics of the carnage to come later, IT's BAD THOUGH, REAL BAD!

In all honesty this GUY IS NUTZ!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha!! He got you good Ray!!!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, that crap is hilarious! I can't wait to see pics of the box! Oh, the cigars too... lol


----------

